

America's Most Ambitious Cities - DanielBMarkham
http://www.realclearpolitics.com/lists/most_ambitious_cities/dc.html?state=play

======
eugenejen
First: The report uses metro area as unit.

Below is the simple list from high to low:

Atlanta, Phoenix, Riverside, Los Angeles, Miami, New York, San Francisco,
Dallas-Fort Worth, Houston, Washington DC

Here is the summary without going through 11 pages.

Definition of the Kauffman Index of Entrepreneurial Activity : "the percent of
individuals (ages twenty to sixty-four) who do not own a business in the first
survey month that start a business in the following month with fifteen or more
hours worked per week."

The 10 metro area by Kauffman Foundation Index of Entrepreneurial Activity
from high to low.

Atlanta, Georgia: Population: 5,376,285 2008 Kauffman Foundation Index of
Entrepreneurial Activity: .74%

Phoenix, Arizona Population: 4,281,899. 2008 Kauffman Foundation Index of
Entrepreneurial Activity: .55%

Riverside, California Population: 4,115,871. 2008 Kauffman Foundation Index of
Entrepreneurial Activity: .52%

Los Angeles, California Population: 12,872,808. 2008 Kauffman Foundation Index
of Entrepreneurial Activity: .51%

Miami, Florida Population: 5,414,772. 2008 Kauffman Foundation Index of
Entrepreneurial Activity: .50%

New York, New York Population: 19,006,798. 2008 Kauffman Foundation Index of
Entrepreneurial Activity: .45%

San Francisco, California Population: 4,274,531. 2008 Kauffman Foundation
Index of Entrepreneurial Activity: .42%

Dallas-Fort Worth, Texas Population: 6,300,006. 2008 Kauffman Foundation Index
of Entrepreneurial Activity: .42%

Houston, Texas Population: 5,728,143. 2008 Kauffman Foundation Index of
Entrepreneurial Activity: .34%

Washington, D.C. Population: 5,358,130.2008 Kauffman Foundation Index of
Entrepreneurial Activity: .30% _

~~~
quizbiz
Go Atlanta! heh thanks

~~~
quantumhobbit
I didn't expect Atlanta to be number one on the list. I guess I shouldn't
complain about living in Atlanta and not the Valley. Though these numbers may
be skewed by non-tech start-ups.

~~~
pchristensen
Most new businesses aren't tech startups.

------
byrneseyeview
I'm not sure it took ten pages to say that. And nearly all the text was
describing the numbers ("This number is bigger than the one before it. But
brace yourself: the next number will be _even bigger_.")

~~~
imp
Yeah, I gave up quickly once I saw what they were doing. Anyone want to take
the time and post a simple list here and what the general methodology
was?</lazy>

~~~
byrneseyeview
The methodology was business started per 100,000 people. They range from about
300 to 700.

~~~
sethg
I'm not understanding how this metric is useful. If I start a business and it
goes bust within three months, and then I start another one, do I get counted
twice?

~~~
dreish
Why, that sounds awfully ambitious!

